

Leadership of Egypt's ruling party resigns - farout
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ml_egypt;_ylt=Ah64_oJgvZtOa2s4.ByfHWqs0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTM4azBpbjNlBGFzc2V0A2FwLzIwMTEwMjA1L21sX2VneXB0BGNjb2RlA21vc3Rwb3B1bGFyBGNwb3MDMQRwb3MDMgRwdANob21lX2Nva2UEc2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDbGVhZGVyc2hpcG9m
Edit: My bad. I thought Mubarak but it is his son and another guy.
 I changed the title so that is was accurate instead of my initial "Mubarak resigns". My apologies for adding to the confusion.
======
rst
Wrong Mubarak --- the article refers to Gamal Mubarak, the dictator's son, and
not Hosni Mubarak, the dictator himself who (as I write) remains in office.

Gamal is resigning a political party post, which means that the family
succession plans are off. That's a step in the right direction, but it
certainly won't be enough to meet the protestors' demands.

------
codeslush
Wait...doesn't this say his SON resigned? Kind of a misleading title.

------
farout
I stunned. I really did not think it would happen.

~~~
corin_
It will happen.. but it hasn't yet.

